

Video based CAPTCHA - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.nucaptcha.com/products/basic

======
mike-cardwell
Good idea, but its reliance on Flash locks out iPad/iPhone users. I'd rather
use a traditional image based captcha.

------
robwgibbons
Awesome idea, I wonder why it hasn't been thought of before. One obstacle,
however, would be the users whose browsers don't support the video.

